# Energiedatenerfassung mit M-Bus



## 4nD1 (4 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Bei uns soll die Energiedatenerfassung modernisiert werden (Seither Impulsausgänge;Analogausgänge). Nun habe ich im Internet den M-Bus gefunden und ein paar Fragen zu diesem Bussystem.

Habt ihr erfahrungen mit dem M-Bus und den dazugehörigen Messgeräten? 
Was sind die Vorteile des Bussystemens und wie erfolgt die Auswertung der Daten?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen =)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 Oktober 2012)

Hallo 4nD1,


ich habe dieses Jahr bei uns in der Firma ein größeres M-Bus Netz geplant und aufgebaut. Wir haben uns im Zuge der ISO 50001 Zertifizierung ein solches System der Fa. Hochhuth zugelegt. Der M-Bus ist meines erachtens der einfachste und störungsfreiste Bus in der Industrie bzw. bei der Energiedatenerfassung.

Der Bus ist ein einfacher 2 Ader Bus. Es ist völlig egal, ob du ein altes Telefonkabel, NYM oder eine andere beliebige Leitung nimmst.  Soweit ich weiß, muss die Leitung noch nicht mal geschirmt sein, aber dann kann es wohl ab und zu beim kreuzen von Energiekabeln zu Störungen kommen (hab ich aber auch nur gelesen). Wenn ein Schirm verwendet wird darf er nur am Speisepunkt aufgelegt werden. Ansonsten nur durchschleifen. Wir haben in unserem Fall allerdings alles neu gemacht um eine farbliche Unterscheidung zu anderen Leitungen zu schaffen. In unserem Fall haben wir eine gelbe M-Bus Leitung von Hochhuth genommen. Wir haben eine Stern- und Baumtopologie kombiniert. Die Busspannung beträgt 36-40V. Die Leitungslänge kann ohne Repater bis 1000m betragen. Wir haben allerdings den längsten Stich nur ca. 250m. Der Bus ist polungsneutral und kurzschlussicher. Bis jetzt hatten wir noch keine Busausfälle, wobei ich auch nicht weiß, wo die herkommen sollten.. 

Als Feldgeräte (ca. 110 Stück z. Zt.) haben wir auch nur Geräte der Fa. Hochhuth (Endys) installiert. Bis jetzt haben wir Stromzähler (Direktzähler und Wandlerzähler), Gas- und Wasserzähler, Impulszähler, Stromeingänge für Durchflusszähler und Thermometer installiert. Alle Geräte sind kinderleicht zu konfigurieren. Nix mit Seitenweise Parametern, nur kurz Wandlerverhältniss eingestellt und fertig. Wobei das daran liegt, das man von Hochhuth fertig konfigurierte Geräte erhält. Aber selbst wenn man das selber einstellen will, ist es kinderleicht.. Auch die Einbindung von Zählern in das System ist ganz einfach und intuitiv.. zumindest bei Hochhuth..

Das einzige was man ggf. beachten sollte ist die Zykluszeit. Pro Auslesung/Gerät kann man mit 1 Sekunde rechnen. Wenn man also ein fast Echtzeit System aufbauen will, sollte die Zykluszeit nicht mehr als 30 Sekunden betragen, also max. 30 Geräte pro Strang bzw. Koppler.

Was für ein System wollt ihr denn verwenden?? Solltest du aus NRW kommen, schick bei Interesse mal PN, könnte dir das System sonst mal im Einsatz  zeigen..

So, genug Produktwerbung von einem zufriedenen Kunden.. .. Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## 4nD1 (5 Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. 
Nun stell ich mir aber noch die Frage bekomm ich nur einzele Zustände oder kann man einstellen was man alles sehen will?
Heißt bekomm ich von einem M-bus Messgerät nur einen Wert oder mehrere Werte? 
Wenn ich ein Wärmemengenrechenwerk habe will ich ja auch noch den Durchfluss, die Temperatur usw wissen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 Oktober 2012)

Also, ein normaler Stromzähler liefert dir: Wirk- und Blindleistung, Zählerstand Wirk- und Bildarbeit, 3x Strom, 3x Spannung und cos phi. Ein Gaszähler liefert dir momentanen Verbrauch/Stunde und Zählerstand. Einen Wärmezähler habe ich noch nicht verbaut, aber Durchfluss und Temperatur sollten kein Problem darstellen. Beim Anlegen des Zählers im System sind halt die zu auslesenden Werte voreingestellt. Eigentlich reichen diese Einstellungen auch. Man kann aber aus dem M-Bus Signal sicherlich noch mehr Daten auslesen.. die Frage ist, ob man die Wirklich braucht.. z.B. Frequenz (sollte ja eigentlich IMMER 50Hz sein).

Was hast du mit deinem System überhaupt vor?? Interne Energiedaten oder Abrechnung mit Kunden?? Wie viele Zähler willst du denn einbauen?? Willst du professionelle Software nehmen oder eher auf Shareware ebene??


----------



## Controllfreak (6 Oktober 2012)

Es ist vom Zähler abhängig welche Werte verfügbar sind, bei den bisher von mir eingesetzten Wärmemengenzählern waren immer VL-Temp; RL-Temp; Delta-T; Energie; Volumen; Leistung; Durchfluss vorhanden. Bezüglich Echtzeit ist folgendes zu beachten; der Zähler bestimmt wie oft er einen neuen Wert für den M-Bus berechnet, es gibt Wärmemengenzähler die berechnen nur alle 20 Sekunden einen neuen Wert. Jede Sekunde nachzufragen bringt da nichts. Bei kurzen Abfragezyklen wird zu Netzversorgten Geräten geraten, Batterieversorgte könnten schnell den Geist aufgeben. Der M-Bus Standard wird mitunter von einigen Zählerherstellern etwas verfremdet, bei Einsatz von erprobten und aufeinander abgestimmten Geräten wird Dir das nicht auffallen.


----------



## 4nD1 (8 Oktober 2012)

Wir wollen mit damit die Verbräuche in unseren Hallen (knapp 50 Stück) ermitteln und das in allen Gewerken (Strom, Wasser, Druckluft, Heizung). Da dies momentan noch mit Impulsen funktioniert suchen wir nach einer Alternative. Wenn dann ein Sensor ausfällt wollen wir diesen dann umrüsten. Die Werte sollen dann von unserer Energiedatenerfassungs Software ausgewertet und angezeigt werden. 

Wir wollen die Verbindung mit dem Energiedatenerfassungssystem über ein Gateway (M-Bus-Profibus) machen. Ist das eine gute Alternative oder eher schlecht?


----------



## Controllfreak (8 Oktober 2012)

Ich würde den Profibus weglassen und einen M-Bus Pegelwandler seriell mit der S7 verbinden.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 Oktober 2012)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Die Werte sollen dann von unserer Energiedatenerfassungs Software ausgewertet und angezeigt werden.
> 
> Wir wollen die Verbindung mit dem Energiedatenerfassungssystem über ein Gateway (M-Bus-Profibus) machen. Ist das eine gute Alternative oder eher schlecht?



Habt Ihr schon eine Software?? Wie wertet Ihr momentan die Impulse aus?? S7?? Unser M-Bus Pegelwandler ist mit einem RS232/Ethernet Modul verbunden. Dadurch ist man wesentlich flexibler. Wollt Ihr ein komplett neues System oder einfach nur neue M-Bus Zähler in ein vorhandenes System implementieren?? Den Profibus würde ich aber in jedem Fall weglassen..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Mia (8 Oktober 2012)

Würde den Profibus auch weglassen!


----------



## 4nD1 (9 Oktober 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon eine Software?? Wie wertet Ihr momentan die Impulse aus?? S7?? Unser M-Bus Pegelwandler ist mit einem RS232/Ethernet Modul verbunden. Dadurch ist man wesentlich flexibler. Wollt Ihr ein komplett neues System oder einfach nur neue M-Bus Zähler in ein vorhandenes System implementieren?? Den Profibus würde ich aber in jedem Fall weglassen..
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Momentan werten wir die Impulse mit der Software ProCos von SAE aus. Diese wollen wir auch weiter nutzen. Dabei uns eine weitere Halle gebaut wird wollten wir dort vielleicht M-Bus Zähler einbauen. 

Wichtig ist jetzt erstmal das die Zähler alles über den M-bus schicken können was wichtig ist wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Controllfreak (9 Oktober 2012)

ProCos hat doch einen eigenen M-Bus Treiber, ich würde die S7 daher auch komplett rauslassen. Es ist wichtig dass die Zähler alle für dich relevanten Daten auf dem M-Bus bereitstellen können. In der Regel dürfte das auch kein Problem sein, würde an Deiner Stelle trotzdem die Anforderungen definieren und mit den Zählerherstellern abgleichen.


----------



## 4nD1 (10 Oktober 2012)

Nein Treiber sind in diesem ProCos nicht enthalten deswegen müssen wir ja den Umweg mit einem Gateway gehen. Link zur Seite des Herstellers unseres Energiedatensystems


----------



## Controllfreak (10 Oktober 2012)

ProCos ist meines Erachtens ein Produkt von SAE-Software aus Karlsruhe. Heute gehört SAE-Software zur Kisters Group und auf deren Website wird der M-Bus aufgeführt http://www.kisters.de/german/html/h...3A1DA&center=B177AC34A09C18B8C125771F003656D6
Der Treiber wird vermutlich nicht umsonst sein, aber die Lösungen vom großen S sind dies ja uach nicht.


----------

